# Ferry spain to ibiza.



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is a ferry that will take a motorhome 6.5 metres ling with cycle rack from Denia Spain to Ibiza.
Thanks Ron.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ibiza*

Hi

As far as I know, there are sailings from Barcelona and Valencia to the Balearic Isles.

http://www.trasmediterranea.es/trasmeweb/inicio.do

and

https://www.balearia.com/wps/portal/comercial

Russell


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes they run daily sailings from Denia
Google will find the web site
I have tried in the past to find prices but its just a typical Spanish web site full of dead links.
good luck.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi there, try here

https://www.balearia.com/wps/portal/comercial

I recently asked for a quote (online) and it was horrendously expensive and that was for November time#

Good luck


----------

